# Backgrounds



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

What would you recommend - painting the back of the aquarium (black), or painting an interchangeable back board?


----------



## Erin (Feb 18, 2005)

Personally, I like using moss as a background. That would depend on what kind of tank we are talking about, but I think any freshwater tank would look great with a "Moss Wall"


----------



## Fosty (Jun 6, 2004)

Dewmazz said:


> What would you recommend - painting the back of the aquarium (black), or painting an interchangeable back board?


Either one works great.


----------



## Urkevitz (Oct 26, 2004)

I have have never painted my tank backgrounds, seems like I change the background color from black to blue constantly. Right now I have no background. However if you know you will keep it black for awhile then paint it, painted backgrounds look better.


----------



## brianclaw (May 17, 2005)

I just clip a black board with a white backing to the tank, whenever I feel like a change I just flip the board...


----------



## Fosty (Jun 6, 2004)

> I just clip a black board with a white backing to the tank, whenever I feel like a change I just flip the board...


I kinda do the opposite. A white board with a black back so that whenever algae begins to grow on the back glass, I switch it to back so I don't have to clean it for a while.


----------



## chubasco (Jan 16, 2005)

I like no background or a mirror placed behind the tank, to give it added depth.
I do like Fosty's idea about the black background when algae crust forms on the
back glass, tho 

Bill


----------



## spinnerbayt (Feb 22, 2005)

Just go to the dollar store and buy some cheap wrapping paper in what ever color you want and change it when ever you want. I use blue on most of my tanks.


----------



## Urkevitz (Oct 26, 2004)

spinnerbayt said:


> Just go to the dollar store and buy some cheap wrapping paper in what ever color you want and change it when ever you want. I use blue on most of my tanks.


I've done that too it works great.


----------



## cferrell (Oct 5, 2005)

Painting the back glass (on the outside) makes the black look MUCH better than if you just have black cardboard. I paint the back of all of my tanks black (2 of them) and wouldn't go back to not painting them again. 

You can also do a moss wall as well - they tend to look pretty cool. I've got one growing "accidentally" in a 5.5 gallon tank. I can't trim too much or it pulls the moss off the glass. It weakly attaches to the glass. Enough to stand up to current flow and water changes, but no trouble at all to pull off. Trim carefully.


----------



## jamesbrokman10 (Nov 4, 2005)

if you want black, i use window tint 5% tint, looks awesome


----------

